# IMCO G 55 R Pipe Lighter



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

View attachment 68006


I got this lighter from pipes and cigars. I filled it up with vector gas that I use in my Xikar. I set it halfway but it would not light. I turned it all the way clockwise, still wouldn't light. turned it all the way counter clockwise and it lit with a tiny flame coming out the front. About a second later poof. I had a big blue fireball engulfing my hand. I dropped the lighter and after it was on the ground it was still lit. It takes about a second after releasing the lever for the flame to go out. I don't know if you can tell from the picture but the flames are coming out from the seam betweel the plastic body and the metal top. It is my recommendation that noone buy one of these.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Have you contacted the manufacturer or retailer?


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Not yet, I just wanted to get the warning out. I only got a little scorched from it, but it was scary especially when it wasn't going out.


----------



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

My only experiance with Imco's is the cheap trench style lighters. At five bucks a pop, they are not bad, plus if it leaks, its only lighter fluid. I don't think I would trust them with a pressurized gas system, and I think you just proved my thoughts. Hope you are OK.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I'm fine. It hurt last night but today it isnt any worse than a sunburn.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Got ahold of Aaron at P&C today, great guy set me up with a credit before I even sent him the picture. He said he would foreward this to his vendor. Any recomendations for a good pipe lighter at 100.00 or less, I'm not going cheap again.


----------



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

Personally, I'm a heathen and just use a Zippo, but I'm dreaming about a Corona Old Boy. Seen some pretty good reviews, and if you stay away from the fancy ones, you can probably get one for under 100$. Just checked P&C, the flat matte is 104$. Once again, I don't have one, but it seems to get good reviews that I've found.


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

I've had a very good experience with my IMCO. It's been going strong for several years now.

hp
les


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

I really like the looks I the xikar resource ??? I think that's the model it has the pipe tools built in. I have a xikar pipeline which is like the old boy... Wouldn't reccomend it


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

johnb said:


> I really like the looks I the xikar resource ??? I think that's the model it has the pipe tools built in. I have a xikar pipeline which is like the old boy... Wouldn't reccomend it


I can vouch for the Xikar Resource. I've had mine for just about a year without issues. Of course being a Xikar, it has the best warranty available, with excellent customer service should you have any issues. I don't use the tools as much as other folks, but the lighter has been flawless to date. Highly recommended.


----------

